# New OAA club #102 Addicted Archery



## Crashman

3--d said:


> We got tired of no place to shoot inside for the winter, so some of us started an indoor club in Napanee.
> We are called Addicted Archery and Tuesday is our club shooting night at the old Napanee Arena
> The club is reistered with the OAA and is insured in the building
> The first official night is November 10th...but we really start November 3
> Price for the night is only 10 bucks or you can buy a season membership for 150
> 
> 
> Everybody is welcome..
> If you need some more info talk to myself "3--d" or "Hotwheels" or "GW Nuge"
> 
> Hoope to see as many people as possible out....we are trying to make this thing fly
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


You know I am in Andy, can't wait! Great work guys!


----------



## hotwheels

*dude, wait, eh*

what did i miss 

just kidding

i would like to put out a special thanks to Andy if it weren't for his ground work this wouldn't be happening along with Nugees help as well!

Thanks Boys

its gonna be fun buds

Brian


----------



## 3--d

*new club*

We all worked on it...every tuesday...AND 3:00am working on targets helped too.

Thanks Nuge and Tinker....:teeth:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## sagitarius

Count me in after hunting season.

Good job guys!


----------



## GWN_Nuge

3--d said:


> We all worked on it...every tuesday...AND 3:00am working on targets helped too.
> 
> Thanks Nuge and Tinker....:teeth:
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


You too bud!

It's all good although I'm still waiting for you guys to come over and help clean up the mess we made Friday night building the targets Methinks I might be waiting for awhile

Addicted Archery is up and running... mwahaahaa


----------



## thunderbolt

GWN_Nuge said:


> You too bud!
> 
> It's all good although I'm still waiting for you guys to come over and help clean up the mess we made Friday night building the targets Methinks I might be waiting for awhile
> 
> Addicted Archery is up and running... mwahaahaa


I'm betting the mess is a bunch of empties:set1_rolf2::cheers:


----------



## 3--d

thunderbolt said:


> I'm betting the mess is a bunch of empties:set1_rolf2::cheers:


Hey....we had to keep our selfes hydrated...:darkbeer:

Takes alot more work then i would have ever thought..:slice:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## cody12

*New Club*

Good luck with the club Andy, ask Peter for an APA banner sure he has one, will have to get another trap session going


----------



## Crashman

It was a great night tonight a the opener for the club! Had a decent group out, considering that the rifle hunt is on. Hope to see more in the future!


----------



## 3d andy

*fun*

Sounds like fun...wish i was there :darkbeer:


----------



## 3d andy

*fun*

Those targets must have been heavy.....Or was it just the back stop with arrows?...:shade:


----------



## 3--d

*2nd shoot night*

Great second shoot night
We had 13 guys there....thanks for coming out everybody
If anybody else wants to come and give it a shot we are shooting every Tuesday...rain or shine..LOL

AND....nobody missed the but last night.. right Pete?

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman

3--d said:


> Great second shoot night
> We had 13 guys there....thanks for coming out everybody
> If anybody else wants to come and give it a shot we are shooting every Tuesday...rain or shine..LOL
> 
> AND....nobody missed the but last night.. right Pete?
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


Ahhh, no! Just remember you have missed your fair share there buddy!


----------



## hotwheels

*my 18 in 1*

i know that one for sure


----------



## thunderbolt

Crashman said:


> Ahhh, no! Just remember you have missed your fair share there buddy!


He can definitely shoot a Honda!


----------



## hotwheels

*poor thing*

just sitting there doin nothing


did you have fun tuesday night bud
???


----------



## 3--d

*indoor shooting*

I would like to thank everybody for coming out on Tuesday night
For 10 buck you cant have any more fun then this
If any body else is interested we are shooting every Tuesday indoor give me a PM and i will give you the details
Club is in Napanee and we shoot Tuesdays from about 6:00 to about 11:00

Hope to see you all there

Thanks

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## canadabowhunter

:darkbeer: I can't wait to come and shoot with all you guys! I really miss it a lot. Having split with Carolyn has made things a lot tougher, and the drive much longer. BUT< I will be there soon enough to shoot as many arrows as I can!!! 

Cheers to you all!


----------



## 3--d

canadabowhunter said:


> :darkbeer: I can't wait to come and shoot with all you guys! I really miss it a lot. Having split with Carolyn has made things a lot tougher, and the drive much longer. BUT< I will be there soon enough to shoot as many arrows as I can!!!
> 
> Cheers to you all!


You better bring a chair....we had 25 guys and GIRLS out tonight
WOW was that fun..Bull Dog targets, here we come
Thanks everybody for making it another big success night
Next week could be even better :thumbs_up

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d

*Napanee archery*

Cant wait to see what our population is tonight....See everybody there

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman

So what was the number last night Andy? More targets are here now, we will be able to accomodate even more shooters! What a great time last night, and my son wants to come every Tuesday now!


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Crashman said:


> So what was the number last night Andy? More targets are here now, we will be able to accomodate even more shooters! What a great time last night, and my son wants to come every Tuesday now!


25 shooters was the total last night Peter! Your young lad is doing very well... looks like a natural!

Did the Bulldogs arrive last night?

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## Crashman

Thanks Nuge! My young lad is my only hope of going to a big comp for something other than "the experience!" He really enjoys it, and he is already dreaming about bowhunting with me.

The targets showed up this morning, so there will be more room for everyone next week!!

Can't wait!


----------



## 3--d

Crashman said:


> Thanks Nuge! My young lad is my only hope of going to a big comp for something other than "the experience!" He really enjoys it, and he is already dreaming about bowhunting with me.
> 
> The targets showed up this morning, so there will be more room for everyone next week!!
> 
> Can't wait!


I guess somebody else has been teaching Eric...LOL :wink:
Going to be great with the new targets....but i think we are going to need them higher and alot wider , sort of the size of the back stop

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels

*The targets look great*

Thanks Crash for the help they will be very nice and much easier than the ones we made to move around.

we may need a bigger boat!!
:set1_fishing:


----------



## Crashman

Your welcome guys for helping with the targets. Just call me anytime I can help! 

Andy--I don't really care who teaches Eric, as long as it is not you! I can not afford all the gadgets!


----------



## hotwheels

*thats funny*

:mg:


Crashman said:


> Your welcome guys for helping with the targets. Just call me anytime I can help!
> 
> Andy--I don't really care who teaches Eric, as long as it is not you! I can not afford all the gadgets!


----------



## 3--d

*gadgets*



Crashman said:


> Your welcome guys for helping with the targets. Just call me anytime I can help!
> 
> Andy--I don't really care who teaches Eric, as long as it is not you! I can not afford all the gadgets!


HMMMM...sounds like gadget envy to me..LOL
Im sure APA could use another gadget on their riser..just let me know and im sure i can think of something else..

Andy


----------



## Crashman

3--d said:


> HMMMM...sounds like gadget envy to me..LOL
> Im sure APA could use another gadget on their riser..just let me know and im sure i can think of something else..
> 
> Andy


At least all the gadgets on the APA are included and not add ons. :zip:


----------



## Crashman

3--d said:


> *HMMMM...sounds like gadget envy to me..LOL*
> Im sure APA could use another gadget on their riser..just let me know and im sure i can think of something else..
> 
> Andy


Maybe you are just over compensating for your OTHER inadequacies?


----------



## Craig17dt

You guys are nasty see everyone Tuesday night this club sure sounds to be taking off thanks guys!!


----------



## 3--d

Craig17dt said:


> You guys are nasty see everyone Tuesday night this club sure sounds to be taking off thanks guys!!


Taking off is an understatement...how many clubs get 25-30 guys and girls out to shoot some arrows every week
Great thing is we have the space to expand...seems like every week we add new 
targets or back stops or something..including new people that like shooting same as us.
We make new friends every week
Thanks to Tinker and Nuge for keeping this going...Well maybe our wifes for putting up with our ADDICTION too..Some of us get home about 1:00am
Thanks too Pete...But i still think you drank all the drinks that you were supposed to bring out...:wink:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## greywynd

Unfortunately Tuesday nights are booked up for me until the new year, but maybe then I'll have to make the trek down on a Tuesday night to meet and shoot!


----------



## Crashman

Thanks too Pete...But i still think you drank all the drinks that you were supposed to bring out...:wink:

Andy

:darkbeer:[/QUOTE]

*BURP!*

Yup I did, mixed 'em with a little rye too! If I bring that to shoot night, it will cost a little more than a buck a drink!


----------



## hotwheels

*???*

AS the acting saftey officer i will have to inspect all bev's 
brought into the establishment


----------



## Crashman

hotwheels said:


> AS the acting saftey officer i will have to inspect all bev's
> brought into the establishment


Don't you mean "consume" all bev's brought into the establishment???:darkbeer:


----------



## crk

Good to hear your club is doing well.If I can get a few lad's interested from my area (Kemptville)I would love to come down and try it out.Best wishes for your club.
Charles


----------



## Jubilee Lodge

*Targets*

Petawawa Archery Club purchased the Spyder targets the CS 42 they are great we have 4 targets in all and you can put 4 fita targets on each part.


----------



## 3--d

crk said:


> Good to hear your club is doing well.If I can get a few lad's interested from my area (Kemptville)I would love to come down and try it out.Best wishes for your club.
> Charles


We are pretty proud of our little club here and we are getting great support from everyone
It would be great if you could make it down to play with us Mr Kelly 

Hope to see you

Andy

I will let everybody know how the Bull Dog targets make out tonight

:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Great showing again last night... thanks for coming out everyone! It's great to see both familiar and new faces on Tuesday nights. The addition of the bulldogs enabled us to spread the lines out much more comfortably... pretty sweet targets


----------



## hotwheels

*thanks all*

Thanks to all for comming out 

And thanks to all for the info on targets and such 
Looking forward to seeing a representation from the East
Like i said before we may need a bigger boat
who knew that three years ago we baby baluga and i looked at the old Boxing day hangout that it would grow to what it has in such a short time

Sorry i missed last night


----------



## 3--d

*Some members of Addicted Archery*


----------



## Crashman

Motley looking Crue!


----------



## 3--d

Crashman said:


> Motley looking Crue!


Pete even has his own shuffle board lane...LOL

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## icedemon

From the East...isn't K-town east of Napanee? Or you mean even further east?


----------



## 3--d

icedemon said:


> From the East...isn't K-town east of Napanee? Or you mean even further east?


Tinker ment east..way east like Brockville and spencerville
We might even get the west boys ..like durham, Oshawa and as far west as Deseronto..LOL..

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## icedemon

When I'm home I'm gonna try and make the trek up the 401


----------



## DODGE-3D

You boys looking for a 3 spot shoot off.:mg:


----------



## 0dh3

*3 Spot*

Give me a couple more weeks Danny and I'll take that challenge :darkbeer:

We are all looking forwward to having you guys stop down.

See ya soon
Dave


----------



## Crashman

I won't be much of a threat, but I love a challenge! My new bow will be in hopefully tomorrow, gonna put some Nuge Strings on it and see what it can do!


----------



## 3--d

Crashman said:


> I won't be much of a threat, but I love a challenge! My new bow will be in hopefully tomorrow, gonna put some Nuge Strings on it and see what it can do!


Are you getting that NEW BOWTECH you ordered???...:wink:
You know...Nuge strings will almost make it a Bowtech

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels

*What*

where did that come from



3--d said:


> Are you getting that NEW BOWTECH you ordered???...:wink:
> You know...Nuge strings will almost make it a Bowtech
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt

3--d said:


> Are you getting that NEW BOWTECH you ordered???...:wink:
> You know...Nuge strings will almost make it a Bowtech
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


I thought "pink" Nuge strings were the only ones meant for a bowtech?


----------



## DODGE-3D

0dh3 said:


> Give me a couple more weeks Danny and I'll take that challenge :darkbeer:
> 
> We are all looking forwward to having you guys stop down.
> 
> See ya soon
> Dave


Never shot 3 spots before but I will give it a try.ukey:


----------



## Crashman

3--d said:


> Are you getting that NEW BOWTECH you ordered???...:wink:
> You know...Nuge strings will almost make it a Bowtech
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


Nuge strings on a bow with a bridge! A little bit closer to an Apple bow, don't ya think!


----------



## Crashman

thunderbolt said:


> I thought "pink" Nuge strings were the only ones meant for a bowtech?


:set1_rolf2::set1_signs009:


----------



## 3--d

DODGE-3D said:


> Never shot 3 spots before but I will give it a try.ukey:


Hope you guys come down soon.
When you do bring that Range Dog down with you..

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge

thunderbolt said:


> I thought "pink" Nuge strings were the only ones meant for a bowtech?


i've got a spool of 452x with Andy's name all over it


----------



## Crashman

GWN_Nuge said:


> i've got a spool of 452x with Andy's name all over it


Notice how Andy is not responding? He must be afraid to come out of the closet!!:zip:


----------



## sagitarius

GWN_Nuge said:


> i've got a spool of 452x with Andy's name all over it


An all black 82nd with pink strings would be very pretty.


----------



## hotwheels

*thats andy*

all about the pretty!!
the closet i think its too late for that boys:mg:

Tink


----------



## Crashman

Don't forget tonight is POTLUCK!

I've got 3 venison salamis thawing right now...mmm mmm good!


----------



## hotwheels

*they were good*

i got to make me some of them




Crashman said:


> Don't forget tonight is POTLUCK!
> 
> I've got 3 venison salamis thawing right now...mmm mmm good!


----------



## sagitarius

So, to recap. Andy wants pink strings, and Tink likes the salami:zip:ukey:


:wink:


----------



## thunderbolt

sagitarius said:


> So, to recap. Andy wants pink strings, and Tink likes the salami:zip:ukey:
> 
> 
> :wink:


That is way too much informationukey::faint:


----------



## GWN_Nuge

sagitarius said:


> So, to recap. Andy wants pink strings, and Tink likes the salami:zip:ukey:
> 
> 
> :wink:


And Nuge just spit his coffee all over his monitor


----------



## hotwheels

*nice*

very nice
lets pick on the sick guy

Thats funny though

ya i like petes salami


----------



## Crashman

What salami?:shhh:

How the &*%$ did my name get mixed up in this??


----------



## 3--d

*Open between Xmas and newyears*

The club isnt taking a break between Xmas and New years
We might even get some more folks out that got some xmas presents 
If i dont see some of you Tuesday have a Great New years. :beer:
And remember dont drink and drive because i dont do TAXI service to the club :tongue:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d

*Last night*

It was a little slower last night at the club..only had 15 guys out shooting
Had some new faces shooting their xmas presents which was nice to see.
Im sure the new year will bring out more Addicted Shooters.
Sorry about your arrow nuge..:elf_moon:

Have a good new year everybody

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge

3--d said:


> It was a little slower last night at the club..only had 15 guys out shooting
> Had some new faces shooting their xmas presents which was nice to see.
> Im sure the new year will bring out more Addicted Shooters.
> Sorry about your arrow nuge..:elf_moon:
> 
> Have a good new year everybody
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


No need to be sorry because it will all work out in the end... muwhaahaa (Nice shot btw!)


----------



## icedemon

were you guys playing chase the arrow again?


----------



## hotwheels

*it only took 7 years*

to finaly hit his arrow


----------



## 3--d

icedemon said:


> were you guys playing chase the arrow again?


Again??...I dont think we ever will stop
I cant seem to hit those big yellow center things ..BUT...give me a nock and its mine[sometimes]

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## F/F 3Der

3--d said:


> Again??...I dont think we ever will stop
> I cant seem to hit those big yellow center things ..BUT...give me a nock and its mine[sometimes]
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


You mean it is usually "your" nock and once in awhile you luck into someone elses. LOL
By the way good shooting and it does feel good when it is on purpose.
Hope to get down in the new year, just waiting for a new sight.

Randy


----------



## GWN_Nuge

F/F 3Der said:


> You mean it is usually "your" nock and once in awhile you luck into someone elses. LOL
> By the way good shooting and it does feel good when it is on purpose.
> Hope to get down in the new year, just waiting for a new sight.
> 
> Randy


Yup my poor old X7 never had a chance Keep your head up Andy, I've got an appetite for some CXL salad


----------



## 3--d

*addicted archery*

Yep....we are still going strong every Tuesday
More people are coming out with their xmas presents
We even help some of the innocent..:wink:----sometimes even for the good..:wink:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman

3--d said:


> Yep....we are still going strong every Tuesday
> More people are coming out with their xmas presents
> *We even help some of the innocent*..:wink:----sometimes even for the good..:wink:
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:




Lambs led to the slaughter.


----------



## icedemon

Crashman said:


> Lambs led to the slaughter.


Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## 3--d

*innocent*

Ya....Peter is innocent 

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## icedemon

3--d said:


> Ya....Peter is innocent
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


That blacked out snake he shoots sure isn't


----------



## 3--d

*30 shooters*

We hit the 30 shooter mark last night
All went well but i think we might have to add another target butt to our little club.

Saw some new faces and some old faces last night...i yes i know what everybody is going to say about seeing some old faces, and my mirror is broken.

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d

*Tuesday*

We had some happy faces again on Tuesday....seems like everybody wants a back tension now....:teeth Hmmmm...got figure
If anybody has any around let me know and im sure we can find a new owner for some of them...


Andy


:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d

*Tuesday*

Hope to see everybody there tommorrow.
Let me know if anybody has any back tensions for sale and i will put in a word to the crew..everybody wants one...go figure :embara:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels

*you'll see me there buddy*

Lol

Back tension the dark side

Join the Dark side Luke!!!


----------



## 3--d

hotwheels said:


> Lol
> 
> Back tension the dark side
> 
> Join the Dark side Luke!!!


Oh no....does that mean im your father Luke??? :secret:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## icedemon

3--d said:


> Hope to see everybody there tommorrow.
> Let me know if anybody has any back tensions for sale and i will put in a word to the crew..everybody wants one...go figure :embara:
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


Who is this everybody, by my count there were 2?


----------



## hotwheels

*Thanks Ice*

Andy get excited when people are thinking about switching to BT
he is like the BT poster child

not a very nice looking poster


Thanks to everyone for coming out to play last night i think we had 30 shooters and 5 new people 

Tinker


----------



## 3--d

*addicted archery*

Hope to see everybody out tonight........WITH their back tension releases...:wink:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 0dh3

*I'll be there..*

I'll be there with mine.
After my impressive 266 at the five spot I am in desperate need of some practice.

See ya there
Dave


----------



## 3--d

*practice*



0dh3 said:


> I'll be there with mine.
> After my impressive 266 at the five spot I am in desperate need of some practice.
> 
> See ya there
> Dave


You dont need practice dave, you need glasses :wink:
Quit shooting Michell s target during a round and you will do fine...

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels

*Thanks*

I'd Like to send out a thank you to Pete and Nabal for bringing the new apa bows out last night

my picks would be Pit Viper for hunting if i weren't such a dually lover
and it would be a toss up between the Viper XL and the Mamba 7.0 for everything else.

They are all sweet shooters no peeps and a couple of robin hoods

Thanks Nabal


----------



## 3--d

*addicted archery*

I am really hoping that we will see our new Bulldog targets by Tuesday...for some reason there has been ALOT of delays getting them.

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DODGE-3D

Call Seth.


----------



## 3--d

DODGE-3D said:


> Call Seth.


Danny i have been dealing with Seth.
It just gets worse and worse....If i dont get them soon im going to start a VERY un- flattering post.

Andy


----------



## Crashman

hotwheels said:


> I'd Like to send out a thank you to Pete and Nabal for bringing the new apa bows out last night
> 
> my picks would be Pit Viper for hunting if i weren't such a dually lover
> and it would be a toss up between the Viper XL and the Mamba 7.0 for everything else.
> 
> They are all sweet shooters no peeps and a couple of robin hoods
> 
> Thanks Nabal


Sorry for the long delay, but we had a lot of fun too last Tuesday night. I hope everyone got a chance to try the new line up that wanted too. 

We spent the last week on a dealer tour and then ended up at the CSAAA show on the weekend. Lots of driving and not much sleep! But we had a great tour and a good show, thanks to all our dealers who support us!


----------



## 3--d

*new targets*

we got our new targets...lots more to shoot at
Im sure we will see alot more people out on Tuesday...every body should be getting ready for the BIG indoor 3D shoot in Grenville on Sunday.
If you dont know about it come see us on Tuesday and we will tell you how to get there and maybe even arrange rides.

Andy 

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d

*Tuesday*

Tuesday was a busy night again...about 35 people out...lots of new faces and we have about 70 different people that have shot with us this year
Of those people ,about half of them havent shot alot or for a while and will plan on shooting 3d this year....I am glad i got to meet them and hope to keep on seeing them during the summer.
We have about 4 weeks left to shoot indoors so there is still some time left to have some fun

Thanks again

Andy

Im sure Tinker and Nuge are thinking the same thing

:darkbeer::smile:


----------



## hotwheels

*sure is*

oh sure am

I wont be out this week so sorry 
i'm gonna cry when the winter season is over 
out late and up early on wed for work and then draggin my butt for the rest of the week.

its been a very good first year and I would like to say thanks to everyone that has made it possible if it weren't for you guys we would have to shot in belleville or somthing even worse NFR

Tink


----------



## 3--d

*3 week left*

Sad to say but there is only 3 weeks left of our indoor shooting
Its been fun..to say the least
The last week is March 30th...planning something SPECIAL.!!!!
Going to have some cake and shoot some foam on the last night

Its been quiet the last two weeks...same amount of people but Tinker has been working ...lol

After March 30th we are still planning to shoot but it will be out side and we will be shooting at some foam...if i can still hit them...


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels

*ill be back louder than ever*

don't cry Boo


LOL

I'll be out next week by the looks of things

tink


----------



## icedemon

I'll be out on tuesday


----------



## hotwheels

*Reminder Its Tuesday*

Come out and Play


----------



## 3--d

*play*

Is that an offer Tinker?? :teeth:

LOL

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d

*Last night*

Remember Tommorrow night is the last time we are shooting indoors in Napanee!
We will start up again indoors in November..untill then we are shooting outdoors.
We are going to try Bronson and Bronsons 3D course on Tuesdays..they will have a 20- 50 practice range and about 20 3D targets....if that falls through its my place again this year...we will keep you posted..

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d

3--d said:


> Remember Tommorrow night is the last time we are shooting indoors in Napanee!
> We will start up again indoors in November..untill then we are shooting outdoors.
> We are going to try Bronson and Bronsons 3D course on Tuesdays..they will have a 20- 50 practice range and about 20 3D targets....if that falls through its my place again this year...we will keep you posted..
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


Thanks again to everybody that shot with us this year...hope to see everybody on Tuesdays either at Bronson and Bronson 3D course or at my place on Tuesdays...either way, keep in touch

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman

3--d said:


> Thanks again to everybody that shot with us this year...hope to see everybody on Tuesdays either at Bronson and Bronson 3D course or at my place on Tuesdays...either way, keep in touch
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


Had a great time shooting this winter with all the old gang! :darkbeer:

Thanks for all the hard work to those that organized it, it was certainly a better venue than last year!


----------

